# DNA 200 squonker by Lost Vape



## kimbo (27/4/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (27/4/16)

Where did you get?? It sure looks beautiful.


----------



## kimbo (27/4/16)

Petrus said:


> Where did you get?? It sure looks beautiful.


Lets just say i have a friend at Lost Vapes 
He gave me the picture and specs

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (27/4/16)

Nou pos die specs ou maat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (27/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Nou pos die specs ou maat


Ek dink dis die eerste keer wat ek Afrikaans op die forum sien. Wat sal n Squonk Box dan nou in afrikaans wees?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (27/4/16)

I have no idea. I won't even try to translate that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ernest (27/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Ek dink dis die eerste keer wat ek Afrikaans op die forum sien. Wat sal n Squonk Box dan nou in afrikaans wees?
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk



You just said it. Skonk boks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (27/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Nou pos die specs ou maat


look like it is the normal DNA 200 with just the lipo option not like their other mod were you can swop the lipo for duel 18650. He said it look ike it will be a 1300mah lipo, dont know if they will change that to the option for the 18650 (i quit liked that)

Carbon fiber panel, he think natural wood as well but dont know (the panel is the side with the hole)

Spring loaded 510

It will come in a leather case, bells and shiny stuff (looks like it will be a high end DNA200)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/4/16)

Translation: drukkiedoos

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Ezekiel (27/4/16)

Item for Sale :- Left kidney
Selling Price :- A lot
Condition :- Good, cleaned once a week with strong alcohol
Age of the item :- Couple of years
Clone or Authentic :- Authentic
Location of item :- Abdomen
Delivery/Collection :- Shipping on buyer, collection can be arranged
Reason for sale: Need funds for DNA200 squonkbox

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Item for Sale :- Left kidney
> Selling Price :- A lot
> Condition :- Good, cleaned once a week with strong alcohol
> Age of the item :- Couple of years
> ...



If you don't post a picture of your item for sale your post will be deleted!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Christos (27/4/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Item for Sale :- Left kidney
> Selling Price :- A lot
> Condition :- Good, cleaned once a week with strong alcohol
> Age of the item :- Couple of years
> ...


What blood type does that kidney usually use? 
I need to know because I might be interested. 
What the hell, First Dibs if the bloo type is compatible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (27/4/16)

The DNA 200 should have an update real soon, if it hasn't happened already that will allow 65W in single 18650 mode, 135W in dual 18650 mode and 200w in triple 18650 mode.


----------



## blujeenz (27/4/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Item for Sale :- Left kidney
> Selling Price :- A lot
> Condition :- Good, cleaned once a week with strong alcohol
> Age of the item :- Couple of years
> ...


*cough* re-wrapped clone *cough*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/4/16)

I've got another part for sale that men would have more use for. I think it will thus sell faster than your kidney

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (27/4/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> I've got another part for sale that men would have more use for. I think it will thus sell faster than your kidney


What her price

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## method1 (27/4/16)

From what I've read it's a 900mah LiPo? 
Hope this isn't the case!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (27/4/16)

method1 said:


> From what I've read it's a 900mah LiPo?
> Hope this isn't the case!


I'm all for 18650s, 1,2 or 3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/4/16)

I heard it'll cost around 115 pounds + shipping and has a 900mah tunigy lipo pack. Its awesome, just wish it was using a SX350J V2, because I really don't want evolv to make another cent off of me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (27/4/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I heard it'll cost around 115 pounds + shipping and has a 900mah tunigy lipo pack. Its awesome, just wish it was using a SX350J V2, because I really don't want evolv to make another cent off of me.


I can fully appreciate your centiment, it's how I feel about Geekvape, even though I seem to be one of the few who have QC issues with their products. 
I will still support evolve as I have had "good luck" with their chips.

I would consider the cloudmaker whiteout as you can pick the chip you want as well as the future potential of the mod supporting squonking.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/4/16)

Christos said:


> I can fully appreciate your centiment, it's how I feel about Geekvape, even though I seem to be one of the few who have QC issues with their products.
> I will still support evolve as I have had "good luck" with their chips.
> 
> I would consider the cloudmaker whiteout as you can pick the chip you want as well as the future potential of the mod supporting squonking.



TBH its a more a case of entropy up and screwing me. Guess its one of those things, the stars don't quite align... and as a result, I just can't use their stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (27/4/16)

I had the efusion dna 200 which i believe was 1300mah, battery life wasn't great.
I suppose 900 is ok for those oldskool 1.2Ω builds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (3/5/16)

Some more info:

Colors: Black, Silver, Red and Blue
Have 8ml juice bottle
Should retail for about $225 (i can get them at cost $150 including RDA if there is some ppl up for a groupbuy)
It will come with a custom 22mm RDA

no pictures for now, they want to keep it of the net until release

They will be released the 12th May

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (4/5/16)

kimbo said:


> Some more info:
> 
> Colors: Black, Silver, Red and Blue
> Have 8ml juice bottle
> ...



Bro ill be down for one! Just waiting for more info on the unit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/5/16)

Can they make it pretty like this ?

http://axisvapes.com/product/m17-857/


----------



## Christos (4/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Can they make it pretty like this ?
> 
> http://axisvapes.com/product/m17-857/


A mod so pretty is going to cost in excess of 400 USD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (4/5/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/5/16)

Any news on this. Its almost the 12 May


----------



## VapeSnow (10/5/16)




----------



## VapeSnow (10/5/16)

The Lost Vape Halcyon is a squonker-style mini box with a removable 900mAh Lipo battery and a 8ml juice capacity.

The squonker style has been around for ages in the vape industry, but only recently has it become a little more mainstream. The idea is grand: a fully-enclosed vaping solution that needs nothing but an RDA with a squonker feed. The juice moves up a tube to the deck and saturates the wick every time you squeeze the bottle, making the characteristic “squonk” sound.

The Lost Vape Halcyon relies on the time-tested DNA200 chip from Evolv technologies, and a stable 900mAh Fullymax Lipo battery. The 8ml internal bottle is visible through an opening in the side of the box, to squeeze the e-liquid out of the container and onto your wick.

The Halcyon features carbon fiber side panels and robust SS buttons within a solid stainless enclosure.

Sign up for an email alert when we have this mod in stock!


----------



## VapeSnow (11/5/16)

Am i the only one interested in this mod?


----------



## VapeSnow (11/5/16)




----------



## kimbo (11/5/16)

Hi @VapeSnow seems like i will not get enough ppl for a group buy sorry mate.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/5/16)

kimbo said:


> Hi @VapeSnow seems like i will not get enough ppl for a group buy sorry mate.



Thats cool. Ill order one from the states.


----------



## method1 (11/5/16)

I'd be keen but it's just that 900mEH 

Got the dotmod DNA200 which is also 900mah and the battery life is really not great, looks good on the shelf though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/5/16)

method1 said:


> I'd be keen but it's just that 900mEH
> 
> Got the dotmod DNA200 which is also 900mah and the battery life is really not great, looks good on the shelf though



How long does the battery last with your Vaping style?


----------



## method1 (11/5/16)

VapeSnow said:


> How long does the battery last with your Vaping style?


 
45mins to an hour if dripping, 1-2 hours with a tank.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/5/16)

Dripping at how many watts and ohms? Is that 45min vaping time or vaping and taking breaks?


----------



## method1 (11/5/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Dripping at how many watts and ohms? Is that 45min vaping time or vaping and taking breaks?



75W - 0.25Ω - if I'm "chain vaping" I can kill the battery in about 45 mins.
If you think about it, it has less "juice" than a single 18650. Supposedly better wH but I'm not convinced


----------



## VapeSnow (11/5/16)

method1 said:


> 75W - 0.25Ω - if I'm "chain vaping" I can kill the battery in about 45 mins.



Okay that battery life is fine for me. I vape 130watts with a .13 on my smy dna200 mod and it last me about 1 hour vaping time and it has a 1600mah battery in it. 

I can use the Squonker at home and vaping at 100watts with a .2 ill maybe get 30min.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (11/5/16)

@kimbo and @VapeSnow , how many people do you need for a group buy? 
Also do we know what internals are used for the 510 as I would hate If it leaked. 
@kimbo can you get a cost without the RDA?


----------



## kimbo (12/5/16)

Christos said:


> @kimbo and @VapeSnow , how many people do you need for a group buy?
> Also do we know what internals are used for the 510 as I would hate If it leaked.
> @kimbo can you get a cost without the RDA?


Hi

I need about ten ppl, the cost for it without the RDA will be $140

I can talk to him about the minimum order, maybe he can make a sample order and then we can order any amount

He is not online now, i will get back to you about the 510, just explain what internals. Like Fat Daddy or so, or just what type of metal?


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I need about ten ppl, the cost for it without the RDA will be $140
> 
> ...


Yea if we have guarantee that the 510 is leak free i will be happy.


----------



## kimbo (12/5/16)

method1 said:


> I'd be keen but it's just that 900mEH
> 
> Got the dotmod DNA200 which is also 900mah and the battery life is really not great, looks good on the shelf though


I will ask him again about the battery


----------



## kimbo (12/5/16)

Ok he is online now.

The 510 is made in-house. It is SS. they already send some out to reviewers and nobody reported leaks

On the battery, he confirmed that it is 900mah

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/5/16)

kimbo said:


> Ok he is online now.
> 
> The 510 is made in-house. It is SS. they already send some out to reviewers and nobody reported leaks
> 
> On the battery, he confirmed that it is 900mah



Okay that is cool. So what is the minimum ppl we need to be to get a order?


----------



## kimbo (12/5/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay that is cool. So what is the minimum ppl we need to be to get a order?



He said we can do a "sample order" we can take one or twenty 

I will open the group buy today, i have a few things to do but should be up by tonight

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/5/16)

kimbo said:


> He said we can do a "sample order" we can take one or twenty
> 
> I will open the group buy today, i have a few thins to do but should be up by tonight



Awesome bro thx


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

kimbo said:


> He said we can do a "sample order" we can take one or twenty
> 
> I will open the group buy today, i have a few things to do but should be up by tonight


Awesome x 2.


----------



## VapeSnow (12/5/16)




----------



## kimbo (12/5/16)

Group by thread is up: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dna-200-squonker-by-lost-vape.t23058/


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Do I want silver or black


----------



## VapeSnow (12/5/16)

Christos said:


> Do I want silver or black



Take both . Im ordering one now and if it really tick all my boxes then ill be adding another one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## piffht (12/5/16)

Neither the atty nor the mod look comfortable up there.











(Great pic!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (13/5/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/10/16)

Can someone pleeeeeeeaase tell me how to switch the bloody thing off!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/16)

Genosmate said:


> Can someone pleeeeeeeaase tell me how to switch the bloody thing off!!



A quick Google tells me you can't turn it off @Genosmate! You can only LOCK it... the only way to turn it off completely is to unplug the Lipo... I know... that's doff!


----------



## Genosmate (7/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A quick Google tells me you can't turn it off @Genosmate! You can only LOCK it... the only way to turn it off completely is to unplug the Lipo... I know... that's doff!


Jeez I haven't even got to how to play with the software using a Mac yet! 
Thanks Rob I'll check the book for instructions on how to lock it!
Where's my Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/16)

Genosmate said:


> Jeez I haven't even got to how to play with the software using a Mac yet!
> Thanks Rob I'll check the book for instructions on how to lock it!
> Where's my Reo





To lock it click the fire button five times.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (7/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A quick Google tells me you can't turn it off @Genosmate! You can only LOCK it... the only way to turn it off completely is to unplug the Lipo... I know... that's doff!



Seriously?! All that fabulous tech and no off?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/10/16)

It goes into a sleep mode after a pre determined time. You can set the time in escribe.

I much prefer this to the sx where I have to click 5 time after inserting new batteries to turn it on. 

I like the device always ready to go as there is almost no battery drain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (9/10/16)

Any chance there will be another group buy ? 

They guys that bought this hows the experience with it ?


----------



## Christos (9/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Any chance there will be another group buy ?
> 
> They guys that bought this hows the experience with it ?


I'm enjoying mine with a few tweaks.

Replaced the bottle with an Italian squonk bottle. 
Put an OL16 on it as I prefer the flavour from the atty. 

Works beautifully worn SS coils in temp control mode.

I got mind from vape cartel and not the group buy.


----------



## Daniel (9/10/16)

@Christos thx boet , what are these Italian squonk bottles ? 

How's battery life on the 900mah ? And is it replaceable ?


----------



## Christos (10/10/16)

Daniel said:


> @Christos thx boet , what are these Italian squonk bottles ?
> 
> How's battery life on the 900mah ? And is it replaceable ?


If you vape at over 100 turn you will get about 4 to 5 ml of use on one charge. 

I use it at about 50W and I get about 1 to 1.5 8ml bottles of use. 

The battery is replaceable if you can find spares.

The Italian squonk bottles are bottles made in Italy that fit reos and are softer to squonk and also have more ml capacity. Lovely bottles that are also sold now by reosmods.


----------

